# besar / abrazar



## Yesica Fernández

Quisiera saber si esta bien escrito así la siguiente frase

Savoir qui je t´aime retourner embrasser

Lo que quiero decir 

Sabes que te quiero volver a besar?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sais-tu que je veux t'embrasser à nouveau?

(ah, l'amour, toujours l'amour...)


----------



## Domtom

¿Y qué tal

_Je veux t’embrasser à nouveau, tu sais? _?


----------



## Yesica Fernández

Víctor Pérez said:


> Sais-tu que je veux t'embrasser à nouveau?
> 
> (ah, l'amour, toujours l'amour...)


 

Oye muchas gracias fue de gran ayuda


----------



## Yesica Fernández

Domtom said:


> ¿Y qué tal
> 
> _Je veux t’embrasser à nouveau, tu sais? _?


 

Oye mil gracias


----------



## noraleonn

hoy.... quisiera besar cada espacio de tu cuello..sin que falte un solo rinconcito...lenta muy lentamente sin ninguna prisa.....


merci.....


----------



## taina

aujourd'hui.. je voudrais embrasser chaque espace de ton cou..sans laisser un seul petit coin... lente très lentement.. sans aucune précipitation.


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Propongo : aujourd'hui ... j'aimerais embrasser ton cou ... sans oublier le moindre recoin ... lentement, doucement, sans aucune précipitation.

Un saludo


----------



## Fabrik83

Quelle est la parole juste pour dire "besar" et "abrazar"?

on dit tout les deux "embrasser"???

Si j'ai fait quelque erreur je vous pris de me le dire 

merci bien!


----------



## Paquita

Un principio de respuesta en este hilo
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=302321

Es una pregunta complicada ya que no usamos el concepto del "abrazar/un abrazo" español, y la traducción varía según abrazas a un niño (tu le prends ou tu le serres dans tes bras) o a un amigo (tu lui donnes une accolade = pero no es frase habitual entre nosotros) ; "embrasser" es besar y un hombre no lo usa para dirigirse a un hombre...



> Quelle est la parole Quel est le mot juste pour dire "besar" et "abrazar"?
> 
> on dit tout dans les deux cas "embrasser"???
> 
> Si j'ai fait quelque erreur je vous pris prie ("pri*e*" es de "pri*er*", verbo del primer grupo, le has puesto terminación de verbo del segundo grupo = fin*ir* = je fini*s*) de me le dire


 
EDIT :
Existe también el verbo "s'étreindre", pero queda muy literario, y además es complicadísimo de conjugar (elles s'étreignirent ...)


----------



## rolandbascou

En français classique, embrasser c´est tenir dans ses bras, baiser c´est donner un baiser.
En français actuel, embrasser a pris le sens de l´ancien "baiser" et baiser a prix le sens sexuel que l´on sait.


----------



## Fabrik83

merci beaucoup de vos réponses. J'ai tout compris maintentant et merci pour la correction


----------



## Katinita

Estoy confundida con el verbo besar... abrazar... 
cuando alguien quiere hacer una carta de amor, como decir sin que se tome a mal... quiero decir, como ser muy romántico? 
Quiero abrazarte y besarte....
muchas gracias por la info... saludos...
Katinita.


----------



## Dentellière

Katinita said:


> Estoy confundida con el verbo besar... abrazar...
> cuando alguien quiere hacer una carta de amor, como decir sin que se tome a mal... quiero decir, como ser muy romántico?
> Quiero abrazarte y besarte....
> muchas gracias por la info... saludos...
> Katinita.


 
Mira aquí:

http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/abrazar

http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/besar


_Je t´embrasse (_romántico)
_Je t´embrasse sur la bouche_ (muy romántico)

:]


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Es que embrasser en francés puede tener los dos sentidos, abrazar y besar... de ahí la dificultad.

Je veux t'embrasser et t'embrasser sur la bouche, como dice Dentellière...
o Te prendre dans mes bras et t'embrasser, así queda más claro.

Por supuesto, no poner *baiser*, que no es para nada romántico.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo mejor para evitar confusiones es tu segunda frases, Juan Jacob:

*Te serrer dans mes bras* : me suena siempre más tierno que "te prendre dans mes bras". No sé si es una cuestión personal.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo mejor para evitar confusiones es tu segunda frases, Juan Jacob:
> 
> *Te serrer dans mes bras* : me suena siempre más tierno que "te prendre dans mes bras". No sé si es una cuestión personal.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Voui... *Te serrer* est en effet plus tendre.

Affectueusement , Juan.


----------



## albertovidal

Besar= embrasser
Abrazar= serrer dans tes bras; entourer; recouvrir
Abrazar, en francés, puede traducirse como abarcar, rodear (no con los brazos)
Baiser, tiene una connotación sexual (por eso, en lugar de baiser (besos) se utiliza bisou)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


abertovidal said:


> Baiser, tiene una connotación sexual (por eso, en lugar de baiser (besos) se utiliza bisou)


Solo cuando se trata del *verbo*, el sustantivo no tiene esta connotación sexual y no hay nada malo en terminar una misiva  con:
- (Bons) baisers d'Alicante / Je t'envoie un baiser / Fais un baiser de ma part à...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## albertovidal

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Solo cuando se trata del *verbo*, el sustantivo no tiene esta connotación sexual y no hay nada malo en terminar una misiva  con:
> - (Bons) baisers d'Alicante / Je t'envoie un baiser / Fais un baiser de ma part à...
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


De acuerdo.
En mi post lo puse como verbo y *no* como sustantivo
Hasta luego


----------



## passiflore

Bonjour Albertovidal,

J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi vous donnez à "abrazar" le sens de "recouvrir".

Aucune des définitions de la Real Academia ne correspond aux divers sens de ce verbe en français :


> *1. *tr. Ceñir con los brazos. U. t. c. prnl.
> *2. *tr. Estrechar entre los brazos en señal de cariño. U. t. c. prnl.
> *3. *tr. Rodear, ceñir.
> *4. *tr. Dicho de una planta trepadora: Dar vueltas al tronco de árbol al que se adhiere. U. t. c. prnl.
> *5. *tr. Comprender, contener, incluir.
> *6. *tr. Admitir, escoger, seguir una doctrina, opinión o conducta. _._
> *7. *tr. Dicho de una persona: Tomar a su cargo algo.


 
Merci de bien vouloir me fournir un exemple de cet usage.

Passiflore


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



abertovidal said:


> De acuerdo.
> En mi post lo puse como verbo y *no* como sustantivo


Lo siento, no es lo que se deducía de su ejemplo :


abertovidal said:


> Baiser, tiene una connotación sexual (por eso, *en lugar de baiser (besos) se utiliza bisou*)



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## albertovidal

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> 
> Lo siento, no es lo que se deducía de su ejemplo :
> 
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


C'est vrai.
Je me trompé.
Excusez-moi


----------

